# Having problems feeding healthy food to my puppy. Need help!



## chocolattkato (Mar 2, 2011)

My little 2 month old Jeremy doesnt want to eat Wellness which is one of the healthier foods i could find on petsmart. The female i bought jeremy to was feeding him royal canin #27 which is adult food and i switch right away to wellness but he doesnt want to eat not even a handfull.

I went to my mothers house who feed pedigree puppy food to her mixed dogs and jeremy eat it super fast like he was hungry. 
What should i do? Should i give him pedigree? Any healthy food that petsmart sells (only store with lots variety herr) thats similar to pedigree that he might like?

Any other suggestion?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would pick either a canned food for now or else whatever dry food you pick you will need to stick the kibble in a food processor or find a kibble that is tiny. You may still need to soak the kibble in warm water to soften it up.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I agree that since he isn't wanting to eat the Wellness you should try giving him canned food. Wellness makes canned food so you can try that, or try giving him a mixture of the Wellness kibble & Wellness canned. If that fails, I would probably try and find him a different food. Royal Canin is better than the Pedigree, but I would keep with the Wellness if you can. They do have Royal Canin Puppy 27 if you feel the need to use that, although it is not a high quality food.*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jmm said:


> I would pick either a canned food for now or else whatever dry food you pick you will need to stick the kibble in a food processor or find a kibble that is tiny. You may still need to soak the kibble in warm water to soften it up.



Kibble is most likely way too hard and too big for him since he's so young. Jackie's a vet tech and I tend to follow her advice. :thumbsup: I know the babies I've seen when they were weaned from their mommy to food ate really soft food at first. Wellness makes a canned food you can try.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Marie My kennel club president who has been involved with showing, training and education about dogs for over 40 years told me the most important thing I can communicate to a new puppy owner is to make sure that puppy is eating. Others on SM may have a better way to express it but puppies can get low blood sugar... not good. My thoughts are make sure the young puppy is eating ( the suggestion so far I agree with -mixing soft food with kibble etc.) and work into the dog food you want to feed him as he gets older... 5-6 months old for example.


----------

